# WAS - PVD on the Northeast Regional



## TheTwelfthDoctor (Dec 25, 2012)

Alright, so I'm new here, but have been riding Amtrak since 2006.

Yesterday I took (yet another) trip on the Northeast Regional (specifically train 176) from Washington Union Station to Providence. Being Amtrak, it didn't go without a few hitches.

Since I had already checked the timetable the previous day, I knew that it would be coming from Lynchburg, VA, but hadn't realized that during booking (which caused me to full-out facedesk when I double-checked the schedule). Anyone who's boarded one of the Virginia service trains coming north from DC probably knows why I was a bit unhappy. For one, they board at the lower-level platforms because they're the only ones carrying thru trains south of the city, so you have to lug your suitcase up those steps (though that's really because I'm normally a pampered NEC passenger who's used to high level platforms and multiple daily departures). Secondly, people who board in Virginia always seem to like to spread themselves out through the coaches, which is hard when you're with someone else and can't find a lousy twosome together. And third, the cafe car is already half out of food because they never put in enough (one time, they stocked _two_ gardenburgers on a southbound Acela from Boston, and sold out before the train even made it to Providence).

/rant

Anyways, it turns out that they hadn't switched out the engine yet, so about five minutes after we got on the head-end-power cut out as the P42 was detached. An AEM-7 didn't show up for a good five more minutes, and we left Union Station about ten minutes late. Okay, expected.

The ride was fairly uneventful until some loud family boarded at Baltimore and sat in the four facing "party seats" at the end of the car, which I had foolishly chosen to sit right behind. They reclined their seats to an obnoxious level so that the tray table was jabbing into my chest, but asked me to move my legs so that they could put their seat back further (it was already reclined to the maximum, anyways). They then proceeded to just lean forward and play Mario on their DS (on high volume without headphones, of course). When they all got up to go to the cafe, I reached up and set it back to the upright position, then set my feet up on the seatback to as to prevent them from reclining again. Luckily, they got off at Philly and the next passenger to occupy that seat was someone's backpack.

Once again, peace returned to the Amcan as we hurtled through New Jersey, but pulling out of Newark, the brakes went into emergency and I heard the telltale sound of a disconnected air hose. The lead conductor and cafe car attendant stepped out and chatted for five minutes, and we then sat for ten more minutes while they hooked the hose back up.

Luckily, the rest of the trip went smoothly, save for our idling in New London for five minutes, blocking the Water Street grade crossing and creating a semi-large traffic jam.

We finally arrived in Providence about ten minutes late, concluding my 32nd trip on Amtrak. Will be going back on the 27th, and might post another travelogue if something interesting happens.


----------



## trainman74 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks -- we don't get very many trip reports here for Northeast Regional trains.

TheTwelfthDoctor, eh? So you're using Amtrak for travel only because the 11th Doctor is currently hogging the TARDIS?


----------



## TheTwelfthDoctor (Dec 27, 2012)

trainman74 said:


> Thanks -- we don't get very many trip reports here for Northeast Regional trains.
> 
> TheTwelfthDoctor, eh? So you're using Amtrak for travel only because the 11th Doctor is currently hogging the TARDIS?


No, I prefer Amtrak. Don't tell anyone, but I get dizzy and throw up every time I use the TARDIS. But just between you, me, and the wall, right? ^_^


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 27, 2012)

Is that the wall in the elevator that you can step thru? :blush: Even though the TARDIS is faster, I too like the slower pace of Amtrak!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Is that the wall in the elevator that you can step thru? :blush: Even though the TARDIS is faster, I too like the slower pace of Amtrak!


This one knows too much. Eliminate it, somehow.

I also prefer Amtrak because of the snacks and the fact that I don't have to back in time/into the future whenever I want to go on vacation holiday (as the British would say).

I'm on my way back now, on train 83. Just left New London, after making stops at every little town in rural Rhode Island and Connecticut (Kingston, Westerly, Mystic). Again managed to sit behind people who like reclining their seat all the way, then sitting on the floor with their LeapFrog on the seat cushion, playing "LET'S COUNT TO 10" at full, tin-canny volume. They're both around three and seem to only speak limited Spanish.


----------



## TheTwelfthDoctor (Dec 28, 2012)

Whoops, wasn't logged in for that last post. We're now sitting in New York Penn on track 12. It's a sold-out train, and we're right across the platform from the southbound Crescent, which has not one, not two, but three AEM-7s on the front...I don't even. The ride has been fairly smooth, and that noisy family just got off.

Seeing as nothing has really happened, I'm starting to worry what's in store for us later...this is Amtrak after all, and if the train breaks down only once it's been a good day. Even the cafe hasn't run out of anything yet...

EDIT: "Speeling and grammer"


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 28, 2012)

Guest said:


> after making stops at every little town in rural Rhode Island (Kingston...)


Hey watch it! :giggle: While the Doctor watches out for London, the_traveler cares about Kingston (the TARDIS 2 home port)!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Dec 28, 2012)

Get him Dave, get him! 

Great trip report, but you will get inconsiderate jerks on at least 1 trip at some point.

Three AEM-7's on the Crescent? wow. thats a new one on me.

Glad it went well despite the issues.


----------



## TheTwelfthDoctor (Dec 29, 2012)

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Get him Dave, get him!
> 
> Great trip report, but you will get inconsiderate jerks on at least 1 trip at some point.
> 
> ...


Not my first time. It just _always _seems to happen.

As for those toasters, I'm just going to guess that at least one was a deadhead and/or broken down. After all, one AEM-7 is enough to pull that entire train about 30% faster than it already goes down the NEC.


----------



## amamba (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope you had a nice time in my fair city!


----------

